# Im going to be Banned and just want to show you all the fact



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I posted in JBS forum as you can see on the 9th June in the morning before any of this kicked off!

I now have recived a warning from Jae

The following is a warning which has been issued to you by an administrator or moderator of this site.

Please do not reference the case with JBS on any part of the Forum.

We can be held legally accountable for comments made about either party until this has been resolved.

BR

Jae

Yet his rule only came in on the 10th or 11th so please can anyone tell me why I should recive such a warning? :roll:

Oh wait yes its Jae overwheeled with power :lol:

Its all got pathetic [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sheldon, there are a number of problems here, and the following is said from an "on the fence" perspective.

1) Any forum has to act within the law and that includes libel.

2) Any forum is full of "keyboard warriors" who believe what they are writing is for the benefit of all the users. However if libelous comments are made, the only benefit may be the legally forced closure of that forum. If a user is incited into taking action (say against ebay thieves) then this can result in unexpected actions by the alleged thieves (witness Anneymouse saga).

I think we all have opinions of the situation you are going on about, however comments made on this forum could jeopodise a just and fair (if necessary legal) outcome to the situation.

I see the warning Jae has given you is fair, and as you feel so strongly about this case, you may not be doing the guy who is dealing with the company any favours with your comments.

Just my 2p


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea about what's going on, but....



mighTy Tee said:


> that includes libel.


Libel is something that is very hard to prove. You need to be able to evidence some sort of actual loss in the first instance and the comments made were firstly false and secondly deliberately so. An opinion is not going to libellous.

Secondly on the internet, you have the issue of jurisdiction. The person posting can be anywhere in the world, the person reading in another and the serving hosting these comments in another.

Try and convince a court to hear that.... :roll:

I've not googled it but I'd be surprised to see if anyone has ever been taken to Court for a libellous comment on an internet forum in the UK.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Rich my point is I was given a warning about somthing that wasnt even a rule till after I posted it.

Thats like a copping pulling you over and saying Im doing you for speeding as this has just been changed to a 20mph zone yet there are no signs! Its wrong in princple. If it had just been a nice txt telling me there was now and rule then I wouldnt have minded! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Is a bit hard to justify a warning for something done before a rule or a notice was present explaining that it cant be spoke about.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Still its a business he has referred to. If you owned a business and someone put comments on which other customers read then you may feel its unfair and therefore customers may think twice before making a purchase through you and you may infact lose sales and goodwill / brand worth.

I think a warning is always fair but I am not commenting on whether in this case it applies as not in receipt of the facts or history of whats happened!

Cheers [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

as long as you are not banned and it is only a warning. If you were kicked off for something like that, I could see that being a little unfair. tough situations all about on this one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

IMO, a warning is just that: a warning. Regardless of whether it was for violating an existing rule or a new rule based upon some new violation that had not been a violation it the past. It's to warn that the speech, text, action, behavior previously considered acceptable, is now unacceptable.

If you'd been banned because of your post, you'd have a legitimate grip. But a warning is not something to get your knickers in a bunch.

Consider it a badge of honor, relax, and have a pint. Your now famous. :wink: The next person that crosses that line won't get *BIKERZ'd*, they'll get banned.

just my 2p.

cheers


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

i hate the tt forum [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

jamal said:


> i hate the tt forum [smiley=behead.gif]


Have you still got your tt mate? Not seen u on here much of late.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tim G said:


> jamal said:
> 
> 
> > i hate the tt forum [smiley=behead.gif]
> ...


Watch out Tim you may get a warning for going off topic :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol, hey Tim hope all is well.

I've still got my TT but also have another car which im having a lot more fun with! An EK9 Type R gets a lot of attention at them moment.

The TT will definately be up for sale real soon and this time properly, i need it gone and i may strip most of the parts too.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

jamal said:


> Lol, hey Tim hope all is well.
> 
> I've still got my TT but also have another car which im having a lot more fun with! An EK9 Type R gets a lot of attention at them moment.
> 
> The TT will definately be up for sale real soon and this time properly, i need it gone and i may strip most of the parts too.


First dibs on the DRL's :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> I posted in JBS forum as you can see on the 9th June in the morning before any of this kicked off!
> 
> I now have recived a warning from Jae
> 
> ...


I think the choice of words hear were not the best. Rather than saying its a warning ,it would of been excepted better if you were just asked not to make comments at the mo for X reasons.

I can sort of understand it to a point, but and its a big BUT, why does this not stand for comments made about other companies.

At the end of the day its a forum wich is created by points of views etc.

They are not only a sponsor but a poster as well if you dont want your company or as a poster receive negative comments made then dont be part of the forum. For example, Quick Fit, Halfruds ooP's Halfords (please dont sue me) we all slate them in numerous ways. Our best and favourite company to slate is the Audi Main Dealers, I have never had a prob with them although i have only used Derby Audi wich have been superb with me, but others on here i would say a good 80% of peeps slate the dealers, not Derby Audi I would like to point out, all the time weather its justifiable or not.

We only have the originators side of the story at the start of the post and all is allowed to make derogatory comments about the situation that none of us really know anything about other than what we have read. So whats the difference? the poignant thing with these companies is that they are not part of the forum therefore have no protection from what we say, as in they cant post to defend themselves and have not taken an active role in the forum. We all know if we do a mod to our car, then some will love it some will hate it, we accept that in taking part in the forum community.

The Internet is full of forums and is renowned for peeps making comments about companies and there services wether good or bad. A friend of mine is a MD of a company, I found out yesterday that he spends just over a million pounds a year on peeps trawling the Internet looking for peeps making good or derogatory comments about them, not to take out action against the said person making the comments, but to improve the service they provide and offer help and support.

Well thats all i have to say on that really.

Keep your chin up bikerz, I just think it was worded badly, dont take it to heart mate.

steve


----------

